# Heavy Muscle Radio with Brian Dobson, Lyle Mcdonald, Jim Germanakos: 04-27-09



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Heavy Muscle Radio with Brian Dobson, Lyle Mcdonald, Jim Germanakos: 04-27-09 by Dave Palumbo HEAVY MUSCLE RADIO! Brian Dobson runs the most hardcore gym of all time, METROFLEX GYM in Arlington, Texas. He tells us how me manages to run a business, feed the homeless, run the Ronnie Coleman Classic and other events, and have [...]

*Read More...*


----------

